# Nanolex Premium on wheels



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Three weeks ago i applied Nanolex premium to half of a front wheel on the wifes car to see how it fared.

The wheel was washed and then cleaned with P21s Gel to ensure a clean finish










I know brush on the floor 

The wheel was then wiped over with neat IPA to clean it up fully. The surface of these wheels are original, curbed and knackerd and soon to be refurbed so they are pretty porus and traditional wheel sealants don't last as long as on newer paint finishes.

Nanolex premium was applied to the left side of the value, sprayed on an imediatley buffed off. The right side was left uncoated

The car was put away and left over night before next use as per the instructions



















Fast forward to this Saturday and three weeks of brake dust and road grime or about 500 miles.










Valve up the other way so camera turned upsidedown










There was no real visable difference in dirtyness to be seen.

next up out with the jetwash for a bit of a blast



and in pictures

Nanolex side










Untreated side










The level of beading and cleanlyness shown on the Nanolex side even after the short patchy blast was V cool.

These wheels are a pain to wash so anything that makes them easier is a winner by me, they will be getting a coat of Nanolex following the refurb.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I saw your review on the Swissvax wheel sealant. Autobahn.
And I know you liked this also. So you know I am going to ask.

Although these are different products and types of sealant. 

But which do you prefer on your finding so far. As in easy of cleaning and short term durability, so far.
Gordon


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

caledonia said:


> I saw your review on the Swissvax wheel sealant. Autobahn.
> And I know you liked this also. So you know I am going to ask.
> 
> Although these are different products and types of sealant.
> ...


The SV autobarn is still doing well on my wheels, not really beading as such but the wheels clean fully with a shampoo and Megs wheel face brushing. The SV is a very good wheel sealant product the best i've found, and i know the FK100p is billed as being as good

This, however, was the cleanest i've seen from a jetwash blast on the BMW wheels and the paint on the Passat wheels is in much better condition. If the Nanolex lasts even half as long as it's billed, this will be on all the wheels of cars I own.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Sorry for nailing you like that.
But extremely helpful as ever. :thumb:
Gordon.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

This looks promising. I use colli 845 on my wheels and body work atm as it's durable and shiny, but this looks nice and easy to apply, it's sprayed/misted on, am I right?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Mother-Goose said:


> This looks promising. I use colli 845 on my wheels and body work atm as it's durable and shiny, but this looks nice and easy to apply, it's sprayed/misted on, am I right?


Basic is a pad applied cream and Premium is a mist on clear liquid. Might be easier on wheels to get the Basic cream applied every where actually


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

The price still puts me off


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Epoch said:


> Basic is a pad applied cream and Premium is a mist on clear liquid. Might be easier on wheels to get the Basic cream applied every where actually


Fair point....although if I was going for the cream I'd probably stick with the 845 or some FK1000P, the mist appeals due to the ease of application with the wheels on the car.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice test, the first externally done 50/50 with Premium on wheels so far - thank you for sharing your results!

Would be interesting to see what you find in terms of durability! How many miles is the car usually covering annually?

Cheers,

Florian


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Nanolex said:


> Nice test, the first externally done 50/50 with Premium on wheels so far - thank you for sharing your results!
> 
> Would be interesting to see what you find in terms of durability! How many miles is the car usually covering annually?
> 
> ...


This car only about 5K, i'll be getting the wheels refurbished soon but will be re-applying the Premium based on this performance.

My car does more mileage than that in two months and i'l be putting the Nanolex Premium on them the summer so can feedback better on them.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Vyker said:


> The price still puts me off


I'd imagine you could do two cars and wheels with one bottle of Premium easy, it's just whether you would buy any other products in the three years it's supposed to last :lol:

My bet, like me would be YES


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Epoch said:


> I'd imagine you could do two cars and wheels with one bottle of Premium easy, it's just whether you would buy any other products in the three years it's supposed to last :lol:
> 
> My bet, like me would be YES


We recently did a full (paintwork and rims) job with the Premium on a Mini Clubman and needed 25ml. I think we should maybe consider selling it in smaller quantities...

But you also get the same effect from the Basic Sealant, which is much less expensive and the durability is still very good, also it is much easier to apply (I personally go for Basic most of the times). We usually recommend the Premium only to customers that put more than 20K Km a year on the clock...

Cheers,

Florian


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

I have basic on 2 of my wheels and premium on the other two- cleaning has become easier with just PW needed and the odd wipe with a soapy sponge

I have the basic paint sealent on a couple of test panels on both cars and they stay cleaner for longer and bead like a high end wax when water hits the panel - if you are driving water does not seem to stick and appears to keep the panels cleaner - IT is much easier to wash and the drying towel even seems to slip off the prepared surfaces ....


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Sounds like it's worth a try then! The only bug bear is FK1000P is alot cheaper, argh don't you hate decisions lol


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Mother-Goose said:


> Sounds like it's worth a try then! The only bug bear is FK1000P is alot cheaper, argh don't you hate decisions lol


As I mentioned before, the Basic Sealant will give you also a long lasting performance that is definitely outstanding as well! I know a few DW members took the advantage and got the Basic Rim Sealant Kit from Pitstop at the 25% off and quite a few already shared their very positive experiences...

plus it's easier to apply and you don't need to have the rims in a clean, dry (and heated) environment whilst they cure for 12 hours...

Cheers,

Florian


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice write up and test Jon, excellent products.:thumb:


----------



## rickk (Dec 25, 2008)

Epoch said:


> These wheels are a pain to wash so anything that makes them easier is a winner by me, they will be getting a coat of Nanolex following the refurb.


I have these wheels too, I know exactly what you're talking about. Dealing with these wheels takes about as much time as dealing with the rest of the car 

Unfortunately, to me, the difference between treated and untreated doesn't seem to be that big?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

rickk said:


> I have these wheels too, I know exactly what you're talking about. Dealing with these wheels takes about as much time as dealing with the rest of the car
> 
> Unfortunately, to me, the difference between treated and untreated doesn't seem to be that big?


Mine are the same with normal sealants, i only get a week or two, i think tha paint surface is very porous and the brake dust bonds well.

Nanolex looks to have overcome some of the problem so far :thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

nice test mate, thanks for taking the time to do it. how does it fair when you put another product on the other side.


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

if you have a bottle Jon, give sonus acrylic granz a try on wheels next time your experimenting. I'd be interested to get some elses thoughts on how this performs as its working really well for me.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I have a bottle Lee so i'll give it a go, the Carlack twins always worked pretty well on wheels too 

BTW the Nanolex is still beading on the treated side


----------

